# shocks, Summit, and soda-blasting



## Reb (Aug 5, 2013)

With what little driving my car was going to see before disassembly, we figured to leave the old bias-ply tires on it. However, the shocks had to go. The fronts were completely blown out, and the backs felt like they were seized! Upon inspection, found they were old air shocks! What a difference some decent, new Gabriel gas-press units made. 



Also wanted to comment on dealing with Summit Racing. Not sure how you all feel about this mega-store, but they're right in our backyard, have the products, and great prices. So for us, it's a no-brainer. That's my daily-driver out front, by the way.



And, what can be more fun than shopping at Summit? Every visit is a treat! Look at this stuff!



After driving the '67 home from trans shop on Saturday (200-4R install), stripped all the chrome and trim in preparation for hauling it to have paint soda-blasted off this coming Friday. Hope it all works out!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Cool. Probably a good thing Summit isn't out my back door, I'd be broke. I try and buy as much as I can from them. In fact, I'm waiting on an order as we speak.... Nice looking rod in the last pic.....


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

X2. Living that close would be a bad thing. Other big companies should take a lesson from Summit. Their prices, return policy, and customer service are all excellent.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> Cool. Probably a good thing Summit isn't out my back door, I'd be broke. I try and buy as much as I can from them. In fact, I'm waiting on an order as we speak.... Nice looking rod in the last pic.....


:lol: Agreed Greengoat. Half my car came in a brown truck via Summit Racing.

And the street rod is Summits Quadra Duece, all wheel drive turbo small block 32 Ford with all the good stuff and was recently redone by Rad Rods by Troy in Monteo Ill. Just an awesome car with no expense spared. :cool


----------

